# The Professional Composer's Guide by Paul Thomson - eBook



## Jackal_King (May 16, 2022)

*MODERATOR NOTE*_ - This thread started as a Spitfire (Something New Is Coming) tease, but we now know it's an eBook by Paul Thompson. To skip to the part of the thread where we learn it's a book, skip to __this post__._

I sometimes check on Monday mornings to see if Spitfire is doing a premier video on YouTube and saw that something is being released tomorrow. Description below said:

"Tomorrow we are releasing something truly special with composer, sound technologist, and Spitfire Audio co-founder Paul Thomson! 27 years of industry experience will soon be yours - tune in to the launch event tomorrow at 5pm (BST)"

Any guesses on what this might be?


----------



## Ricgus3 (May 16, 2022)

@muziksculp it is time…


----------



## Mike Stone (May 16, 2022)

I'd rather have the complete AROOF collection with the two remaining addons released at this point, including the high strings legato.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 16, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> @muziksculp it is time…


Don't get Muziksculp's hopes up!

Had a quick check whilst eating some (questionable) risotto for lunch. Doesn't look much like Abbey Road to me. PT very much the focus. Which is cool in itself, of course..


----------



## Jackal_King (May 16, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Don't get Muziksculp's hopes up!
> 
> Had a quick check whilst eating some (questionable) risotto for lunch. Doesn't look much like Abbey Road to me. PT very much the focus. Which is cool in itself, of course..


I was thinking the modular orchestra as well until his name was mentioned. Paul was pretty stoked on Appassionata. Would be nice to have a new woodwinds library or maybe shorts as a follow up to it. Or... Appassionata Solo Strings (wishful thinking on my part).


----------



## ridgero (May 16, 2022)

I guess the remaining AROOF Strings


----------



## GMT (May 16, 2022)

Didn't Christian mention in his youtube vid last week that something huge was coming this week?


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 16, 2022)

Albion 6


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 16, 2022)

While I hope very much that it is something that others have been waiting for; for myself I'd rather like a little quirky library that does something specific well, whatever it is. The hint is that twenty-seven years of industry experience will soon be ours. I'm pretty sure that could be applied to any project that Paul oversaw; but as a clue it suggests to me orchestration software (which seem unlikely for Spitfire), something pre-orchestrated (but that is pretty broad), or some kind of toolkit. It does not suggest to me an addition to an existing line (Abbey Road One) or the beginnings of the modular orchestra.

We've already had a Paul Thomson Media Composer's Toolkit.

So, I'm a dead end on that train of thought. It could be anything that Paul Thomson has had a major role in developing/overseeing.

How about something Grand Guignol and avant garde - The Atrocity Orchestra, recorded on the edge of passing out from the pain and the awfulness of it. More of a Christian thing, do you think?


----------



## carlc (May 16, 2022)

Doing audio FX plugins would be a new direction for Spitfire. My guess is that, in honor of Paul, they are releasing the “Spitfire Exciter”. It make all of your mixes very exciting!


----------



## xanderscores (May 16, 2022)

My guess is they're also doing the a la carte purchasing of instruments/patches thing.


----------



## Per Boysen (May 16, 2022)

I hope they will update their player with a "global purge of all instances" button


----------



## kgdrum (May 16, 2022)

I heard from a very reliable inside source @Spitfire that they are not releasing a library they are actually releasing a new revolutionary plugin!

Paul Thompson’s Exciter! (tm)

I can’t wait 👍

*edit* I guess @carlc and me have been talking to the same bloke!


----------



## Ed Wine (May 16, 2022)

Maybe MIDI Orchestration courses. Something similar to Guy Michelmore's Thinkspace Education.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 16, 2022)

Ed Wine said:


> Maybe MIDI Orchestration courses. Something similar to Guy Michelmore's Thinkspace Education.


Yeah, this is where I went. I remember PT saying he really wanted to move into the education space. Free resources that (by association) sell a lot of libraries from a certain UK based developer..


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 16, 2022)

it's going to be a subscription. 

ok. no kidding:
actual products come in on Thursdays I think.


----------



## Chungus (May 16, 2022)

Being that SF usually release stuff on Thursdays, I very strongly doubt what-ever this is will be AR.


----------



## dyvoid (May 16, 2022)

I'm with @Bee_Abney. I think this is going to be orchestration software, or something pre-orchestrated. So something similar to the Opus Orchestrator, or more along the lines of what Sonokinetic does. That makes most sense if you listen to what Christian Henson was saying in his video.


----------



## Manontroppo (May 16, 2022)

Orchestrator plug in? With carefully curated harmonies never heard anywhere before, I guess?


----------



## RogiervG (May 16, 2022)

i think we'll see what it is (if it's something for us to buy anyway) tomorrow  
Anyway, congrats in advance mr @paulthomson


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 16, 2022)

For all the recent uproar on Spitfire's marketing practices, they have not even officially mentioned it here and only publicized it in general one day before the launch. Meanwhile, some other developers...


----------



## SupremeFist (May 16, 2022)

They've rerecorded the vln2 spiccato in BBCSO. Now that is very exciting.


----------



## Robert_G (May 16, 2022)

carlc said:


> Doing audio FX plugins would be a new direction for Spitfire. My guess is that, in honor of Paul, they are releasing the “Spitfire Exciter”. It make all of your mixes very exciting!


Thats a classic.....love it.


----------



## titokane (May 16, 2022)

No need to wonder — it’s THE ONE WE’VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR 

…kitchen utensil evolutions recorded in the hall at Air


----------



## MaxOctane (May 16, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Had a quick check whilst eating some (questionable) risotto for lunch. Doesn't look much like Abbey Road to me. PT very much the focus. Which is cool in itself, of course..


I want to hear more about this questionable risotto!


----------



## Hendrixon (May 16, 2022)

3DC said:


> Well if they produce Opus Orchestrator for SA libraries they will get my money but I doubt they can pull anything like Orchestrator. Fingers crossed.


Well they already have the code for the big dial, which is like what, half the project?


----------



## carlc (May 16, 2022)

3DC said:


> Well if they produce Opus Orchestrator for SA libraries they will get my money but I doubt they can pull anything like Orchestrator. Fingers crossed.


You may want to check out CoreStation for Unify from PluginGuru. It’s not quite as well developed as Hollywood Orchestrator, but it’s pretty impressive. The learning curve is a bit higher as you need to dig down a few layers to modify the MIDI. I’m still learning. It requires a separate purchase for Unify, but it includes all three versions for BBCSO Discover, Core, and Pro.









DiscoverStation and CoreStation for Unify | BBCSO - PluginGuru.com


Flexible Drum Loop library for PlugInGuru Unify 1.1 with 450 RX2 Grooves and more!




www.pluginguru.com


----------



## carlc (May 16, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Thats a classic.....love it.


To be fair, Paul is the reason I am a Spitfire customer. His excitement is genuine, and his walkthroughs are very helpful. If there are 4-5 videos for a product, I will always watch Paul’s first.


----------



## Simon Lee (May 16, 2022)

There’s a photo of Paul on Instagram and it looks like he’s Abbey Road. I wonder if it’s the Strings we’ve been waiting for?


----------



## Niv Schrieber (May 16, 2022)

Simon Lee said:


> There’s a photo of Paul on Instagram and it looks like he’s Abbey Road. I wonder if it’s the Strings we’ve been waiting for?


I doubt it will be the strings since I imagine they will tease it longer than a day before an announcement, but we shall see.


----------



## titokane (May 16, 2022)

Spitfire say on instagram there's a clue in the comments and have a book emoji -- 📚
Maybe it's not software at all? Maybe it's a book by Paul?


----------



## method1 (May 16, 2022)

Abbey Road Recipe Book:

The canteen recipes that inspired the Beatles & many more.

Also includes a room tone sampled from the kitchen.


----------



## EanS (May 16, 2022)

Hi, I just wanted to write AROOF because saying it out loud gives me joy because I think it's a puppy doing its first howling.

(I think it's regarding learning rather than a library)

Ps. Arooof🎶


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 16, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> I want to hear more about this questionable risotto!


Let's just say a frozen risotto ready meal is not ideal - and probably offensive to our Italian friends.


----------



## Gerbil (May 16, 2022)

titokane said:


> Spitfire say on instagram there's a clue in the comments and have a book emoji -- 📚
> Maybe it's not software at all? Maybe it's a book by Paul?


_It was the best of round robins, it was the worst of round robins ..._


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 16, 2022)

It’s a book by Paul


----------



## GtrString (May 16, 2022)

Could it be the announcement of the May sale, which they have every year?


----------



## liquidlino (May 16, 2022)

Given the book emoji, I will go with education, and announcement of 50 percent off a single library of choosing to celebrate the launch. Didn't Henson take a month off blogging to record education materials?


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2022)

Paul looks super excited 😊


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 16, 2022)

Orchestration / scoring education thing plus a heavy discount on BBCSO Core.


----------



## Technostica (May 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Paul looks super excited 😊



That looks like an exhibit from Madame Tussauds wax works! Paul looks as if he's just had suppositories the size of a baton inserted, so probably another orchestral library on the way!


----------



## ptram (May 16, 2022)

GMT said:


> Didn't Christian mention in his youtube vid last week that something huge was coming this week?


A contrabass tuba???


----------



## Evans (May 16, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Paul looks as if he's just had suppositories the size of a baton inserted


Well that's not very nice of you to say.


----------



## ridgero (May 16, 2022)

What about the clue in the comments?

I don’ have instagram, can’t read the comments.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 16, 2022)

Paul is sitting in Abbey Road Studio One, right?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 16, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Paul is sitting in Abbey Road Studio One, right?


Correct. But I wouldn't read too much into it, just looks like they wanted a good photo of Paul and that's what they had.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 16, 2022)

ridgero said:


> What about the clue in the comments?
> 
> I don’ have instagram, can’t read the comments.


The only comment in there from Spitfire is a book emoji.


----------



## cedricm (May 16, 2022)

The Spitfire MIDI Pack:
27 years of expertly curated diatonic chords.


----------



## KEM (May 16, 2022)

Hans Zimmer Brass?!


----------



## lexiaodong (May 16, 2022)

Whatever, I love the sound of Spitfire~


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2022)

The only exiting library release for me would be ‘Abbey Road 1 Modular Orchestra’. 

Anything else is meh 🫤


----------



## pranic (May 16, 2022)

Not that I want to be a party pooper, but this thread probably should have been started in the Sample Talk thread, rather than Commercial Announcements, no?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 16, 2022)

pranic said:


> Not that I want to be a party pooper, but this thread probably should have been started in the Sample Talk thread, rather than Commercial Announcements, no?


It was and got moved.


----------



## pranic (May 16, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> It was and got moved.


Oh, interesting. My apologies, then!


----------



## tcb (May 16, 2022)

pranic said:


> Not that I want to be a party pooper, but this thread probably should have been started in the Sample Talk thread, rather than Commercial Announcements, no?


Probably no.Cause spitfire announced a hardware *♥*


----------



## dunamisstudio (May 16, 2022)

I heard it's a book coming out


----------



## DJiLAND (May 16, 2022)

Spitfire's live orchestra recording service through numerous library recording experiences?
VSL and OT and CS are already doing that. Will they join the league?


----------



## carlc (May 16, 2022)

cedricm said:


> The Spitfire MIDI Pack:
> 27 years of expertly curated diatonic chords.


Do you think they recorded the MIDI pack in Air Studios or Maida Vale?


----------



## Michel Simons (May 16, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Let's just say a frozen risotto ready meal is not ideal - and probably offensive to our Italian friends.


You need to warm it up.


----------



## Bereckis (May 17, 2022)

Maybe I got it in advance? I live in Germany.


----------



## holywilly (May 17, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> Maybe I got it in advance? I live in Germany.


I believe that’s the artwork from Heirloom library, cuz I got mine too not so long ago. 

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/theannualMaybe volume 2 is announcing in fee more hours.


----------



## el-bo (May 17, 2022)

xanderscores said:


> My guess is they're also doing the a la carte purchasing of instruments/patches thing.


That'd be sweet!


----------



## el-bo (May 17, 2022)

N.Caffrey said:


> It’s a book by Paul


“How To Remain Excited When The Whole World's Gone To Shit!“


----------



## dts_marin (May 17, 2022)

They'll release Non-fungible samples, oh wait... you can't refund or resell those already.


----------



## Greeno (May 17, 2022)

10 libraries of your choice for £10?


----------



## Greeno (May 17, 2022)

I'm wondering if it will be a PT product a bit like heirloom?


----------



## derschoenekarsten (May 17, 2022)

Well, on IG the prevailing theory seems to be that it's a book that Paul Thomson wrote during the lockdowns, which he "wished that it existed when he was starting out". Seems plausible given the initial ad, and the hint they gave in the IG comments (as was already stated) is really just the books emoji.

Thought it's worthy to mention this as to avoid any potential frustration in case it turns out that it's not the modular AR stuff


----------



## Greeno (May 17, 2022)

its also close to their Spring Sale time...


----------



## Hendrixon (May 17, 2022)

Wait a minute... "The Book Of Paul Thomson"?
Was this a colab with Lucas Film?


----------



## JDK88 (May 17, 2022)

> Tomorrow we are releasing something truly special with award-winning composer and Spitfire Audio co-founder Paul Thomson!
> 
> 27 years of industry experience will soon be yours


Our own Paul Thomson action figure!


----------



## Loerpert (May 17, 2022)

Hendrixon said:


> Wait a minute... "The Book Of Paul Thomson"?
> Was this a colab with Lucas Film?


Someone has to make a mashup of that


----------



## rottoy (May 17, 2022)

(Hi, very excited! I'm Paul!)


----------



## PhilA (May 17, 2022)

I’m sure it’s a very good ebook but £50? Sorry I’m out at that price.


----------



## Evans (May 17, 2022)

There's a lot of effort in writing a book (as someone who is normally "Type A" but bailed a miserable mess more than halfway through one). Congratulations and commendations to Paul.


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 17, 2022)

A beautifully designed hardback would have been nice, at least for the novelty of it.


----------



## Seymour Caiman (May 17, 2022)

Would consider if hardback.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 17, 2022)

Spitfire Audio — The Professional Composer's Guide


By Paul Thomson



www.spitfireaudio.com










@Jackal_King - Maybe update the thread title from "Something New" to "eBook" or something like that?


----------



## Evans (May 17, 2022)

Maybe they can ship it on a hard drive.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 17, 2022)

This could be a really useful book for a lot of people. I hope it's great. Congratulations to Paul Thomson for writing this and bringing it out!


----------



## gamma-ut (May 17, 2022)

PhilA said:


> I’m sure it’s a very good ebook but £50? Sorry I’m out at that price.


Don't get anything from WM Norton - where you get to rent an e-book for a ton. No student discounts because...erm, those are the student prices.


----------



## Brasart (May 17, 2022)

PhilA said:


> I’m sure it’s a very good ebook but £50? Sorry I’m out at that price.


It's really affordable for this kind of book to be honest, especially using a student discount, which this book looks to be aiming for


----------



## titokane (May 17, 2022)

I've purchased, but it currently looks like the only way to read it is through the Issuu website or app. Disappointing -- I would have loved to send this to my kindle (or literally anything other than a very walled off proprietary platform that may or may not exist in the future).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 17, 2022)

Good for Paul. Must’ve taken a lot of work and rare to have this insight from somebody with his level of experience / exposure to the big names. We are lucky that he chose to share it with the broader community.


----------



## emilio_n (May 17, 2022)

I'm not sure that the choice of Issuu to publish the book is the best. Sure the layout is better than in an ePub or Kindle but reading it in that format is going to be a hassle.

In any case. Congrats to Paul!


----------



## gamma-ut (May 17, 2022)

It's one of those "oh, Spitfire..." moments.

Ooh, book sounds interesting. 50 quid? Not cheap but it's a limited market and most music theory books are in that ballpark. Oh, you've locked it to some web-based page-turning software so it's useless for reading on a plane, on the underground and, well, it's page-turning software which is 90% gimmick. (Cue Ryan Reynolds "but why?" GIF)


----------



## EanS (May 17, 2022)

EanS said:


> (I think it's regarding learning rather than a library)
> 
> Ps. Arooof🎶


Aroof 🙌


----------



## Markrs (May 17, 2022)

I might be interested in getting this, and I don't think £49 is too much, as often the content can be more than you get in an online course for $400. The key will be the quality of the content.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 17, 2022)

So $50 for an ebook that you can’t even read on a Kindle?

I’m sure the info in this book is excellent, so why cripple the accessibility?

The digital age is a strange one.


----------



## davidson (May 17, 2022)

Is this definitely locked to issuu? The price may be complete BS (my initial feeling is it's overpriced) or it may be spot on - nobody knows what actual content is in there yet so I have no idea where these verdicts are coming from either way.

Also, all but your most devoted wealthy followers are going to need to see a bit more than an introduction before we drop £50 on an ebook. Are you aware there's a huge cost of living crisis currently ongoing for the vast majority of us?!


----------



## NekujaK (May 17, 2022)

Just looking thru the table of contents, most chapters are about 10 pages long, with a few at 20 pages or so. I can't imagine that topics like composing, recording, mixing, etc. can be covered in such a short space. For example, aspects of mixing like using reverb, can typically occupy an entire chapter on their own. How can everything relevant to mixing be crammed into 11 pages?

Also there seems to be no section on asset delivery - stems, masters, bit rate, format, etc. Plus after delivery, how your music will potentially be used in licensing, film, and other applications - and what your involvement in that process might be.

I'm not knocking the book, especially considering I haven't read it. But it does seem to be a very high level overview of what being a media composer is all about, which is fine. But if that's the case, $49 is a pretty steep asking price, IMHO.


----------



## PeterN (May 17, 2022)

el-bo said:


> “How To Remain Excited When The Whole World's Gone To Shit!“


+ excellent title +



(you called me a humour guy, that is not beatable)

"How to still be very excited when famine and war starts!"


----------



## SupremeFist (May 17, 2022)

In the real world of book publishing, books are not priced according to how good they are (alas, or I would be extremely rich). I personally have occasionally spent £49 or more on a book, but in those cases it was a beautifully produced hardback from a university press.


----------



## emasters (May 17, 2022)

Seems like there are more widely available platforms to publish to. Issuu only... pass.


----------



## AndrewS (May 17, 2022)

I'm not sure that John Powell quote sells the book quite as much as Spitfire thinks it does...


----------



## DrRobert (May 17, 2022)

I would be interested if it were an easily portable pdf, but not something locked to a minor publishing platform. No way.


----------



## muziksculp (May 17, 2022)

It looks like there will be something else revealed tomorrow


----------



## PaulieDC (May 17, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> So $50 for an ebook that you can’t even read on a Kindle?
> 
> I’m sure the info in this book is excellent, so why cripple the accessibility?
> 
> The digital age is a strange one.


I agree 100%. At 50 bucks I want to own it, on my iPad... Kindle or iBooks, not Issuu. But admittedly I'm already invested in Issuu because the Berklee staff uses that for some classes.

Anyhow, 50 bucks is a lot and it _isn't,_ for a technical resource like this (Adler's 4th edition cost me $118, but yay for Amazon gift cards I saved up, lol). I fully believe the content is valuable and kudos for the student discount. BUT, how many thousands have a lot of us have invested in their libraries? I'm in easily over three grand with no resale value. I would have liked to see a discount for any owning at least one major Spitfire title. The site knows what you own because your upgrade price is always listed. $29 for registered owners would have been a nice gesture. I don't want it free, Paul & Company put time into this and it's no doubt a great resource.

Guess I'm just grumpy today, not sure why it bugs me... maybe I just wanted a perk as a registered owner. I'll hush up now.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> It looks like there will be something else revealed tomorrow



Something to do with tape, skin, and a virulent virus.

Hmm. An erhu?


----------



## PaulieDC (May 17, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> A beautifully designed hardback would have been nice, at least for the novelty of it.


Problem there is manufacturing costs and even worse, shipping costs. These guys are definitely a global company, so now we're pushing it to $79 plus shipping.

And TBH, I'd buy the $79 hardback before any vaporware on Issuu. What happens if they fold? Then it gets complicated and no one's excited.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 17, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Good for Paul. Must’ve taken a lot of work and rare to have this insight from somebody with his level of experience / exposure to the big names. We are lucky that he chose to share it with the broader community.


Absolutely agree on the effort and the value of the content.

The distribution system is my grump. Oh well. I could always take screenshots of each page (with all the free time I have) and assemble my own PDF.

*Note to Spitfire: this is what will come of choosing Issuu.* To their credit, maybe a Kindle version is in the works... especially if we write and complain enough.


----------



## moon (May 17, 2022)

I know Spitfire is huge on DRM, so perhaps the choice of Issuu is for that purpose? I’m sure Kindle is cracked, so perhaps this is just to make it a little bit more difficult to rip.


----------



## davidson (May 17, 2022)

FWIW, there are simple ways to download pdfs from your issuu account, or at least there were a year or so ago.


----------



## titokane (May 17, 2022)

davidson said:


> FWIW, there are simple ways to download pdfs from your issuu account, or at least there were a year or so ago.


I believe it's up to the author to allow it, and in this case it appears to be disabled. I own the book and can't find a method of downloading anywhere on the site (other than saving it to the iPad app for offline access).


----------



## PhilA (May 17, 2022)

Brasart said:


> It's really affordable for this kind of book to be honest, especially using a student discount, which this book looks to be aiming for


I totally get your point, but the toc really looks like everything is covered at haste. It’s only (and this is no slight on Paul) 200 pages, how much depth for the money can you get in so few pages covering such a depth of theme as the book claims. I own and love many Spitfire libraries, I even don’t mind their marketing. I just feel this time it’s a lot of money.


----------



## Mornats (May 17, 2022)

£49 converts to $61.14 at the time I'm writing this. There's no UK VAT on ebooks now, but does the US add tax on to this? Because it looks like US people will be getting for around £10 cheaper than us Brits, probably because some marketing person liked the synergy of £49/€49/$49.

I also hate Isssu as it sucks as a platform to read a book on.

I really value Paul Thomson's knowledge and advice so would love a proper ebook version if a print version was out of the question.


----------



## dunamisstudio (May 17, 2022)

Would love to read it but it's a pass for me. No file to download and I've bought four BJooks books in the 50-75 dollar range. They were hardback, 200-400 pages and loaded with info. 50 for just to be able to read on an app/website little high for me. Kindle would probably be a pass as well. Anything could be taken down if a company chooses too.


----------



## gyprock (May 17, 2022)

Kindle or PDF, say $20. At the end of the day, it will probably help sell Spiitfire libraries so it could be viewed as a marketing tool.


----------



## colony nofi (May 17, 2022)

I'm going to join the chorus regarding the choice to use Issuu as a publishing option - and NOT allow PDF downloads. I respect not wanting work to be pirated - none of us do. I've been victim to it with virtually no recourse. But as has been seen by other publications on this platform, their DRM doesn't work and just makes it worse for those who have bought access to a book.

I'm one who would want to read it on a kindle OR iPad OR laptop. On flights is a big one for me. In bed (where I don't use an iPad - just a kindle). I would much prefer a hardcover version - my (researcher) partner has worn away at my sensibilities and I have adopted her method of scribbling all over books. (I know, don't judge us!). In a strange way it helps memory, and one can go back to things and trigger thoughts / memories in ways that are just not possible on e-book. Yes, it does cost a bit to print books, but its not THAT much. There are plenty of folk I know who have published print books and been successful even in runs that I suspect are far smaller than the reach of Paul's book will be. I'm one of these weirdo's who LOVE print books. We have boxes of them not on shelves in the basement of my parent in laws waiting for us to get more shelves...

I'm also interested in the laws around e-publishing and access. The UK actually has a super interesting model


https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/359247/Exceptions_to_copyright_-_Guidance_for_consumers.pdf



IANAL. My reading (and others) means that even though spitfire has chosen to not allow you to download your ebook, if you live in the UK you are indeed allowed to by whatever means / format works for YOU (but not by downloading a pirated copy) and will not be breaking any laws in doing so. Ie, downloading a copy in whatever format you
In australia, this is not the case, and you would be breaking the law. There has been a push in the last few years to rectify this - and the uk model has been put forward as an option to follow.


----------



## carlc (May 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> It looks like there will be something else revealed tomorrow



I saw this as well on Christian’s channel. We’ll know soon enough. My guess is something related to a Pianobook / Spitfire collab.


----------



## davidnaroth (May 17, 2022)

Mornats said:


> £49/€49/$49.


This always bugged me as well (well kinda). Being US it seems like we all get the better deal here, but Id be pretty annoyed if I were in the UK or EU. Outside of it looking nice, Im not sure why they do that.


----------



## SoftSynthLover99 (May 17, 2022)

Love spitfire, but IMO this “ebook” should not be $50. Now a very nice hardcover book for $50? That would be much better, but still too expensive for a book like this IMO. When your “ebook” is more expensive than current NY Times bestsellers, something just feels wrong about that. Especially with the overly dramatic drm (u can’t even download a pdf?)

To compare, the book ”Renagades” (Bruce Springsteen & Barack Obama) is only $21 for a brand new hardcover.…

And making decisions because of piracy, so tired of that. Should we as recording artist/writers/producers stop making and releasing music? People who enjoy what you have will eventually support you. Just feels a bit greedy to me.

It takes 100s of millions of dollars to make a marvel movie, but movie Tickets are still the same price, and when the 4K uhd blu-ray is released, it’s still standard price. So the argument “it took a lot of time and was difficult to make” doesn’t really hold weight when you think about it. My 2 cents!


----------



## carlc (May 17, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> This always bugged me as well (well kinda). Being US it seems like we all get the better deal here, but Id be pretty annoyed if I were in the UK or EU. Outside of it looking nice, Im not sure why they do that.


1 USD = 0.95 Euro as of today, so not too far apart.


----------



## davidson (May 17, 2022)

carlc said:


> 1 USD = 0.95 Euro as of today, so not too far apart.


1 USD = 0.8 GBP, so pretty far apart!


----------



## carlc (May 17, 2022)

davidson said:


> 1 USD = 0.8 GBP, so pretty far apart!


Agreed, those paying in GBP are not getting the same deal.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 17, 2022)

240-odd pages of insight from a legitimate professional in this industry is not only very rare, but at $49 is a steal.
You'd pay twice as much for a single zoom call with somebody else of equal experience and likely extract a fraction of the knowledge.
It's not hard to find courses selling for up to 10x this price by people with not nearly as much industry experience or credentials.

In saying that, a more tangible format would be much appreciated.


----------



## GtrString (May 17, 2022)

Spitfire will probably use this as a free offer to new composers over time, as a further incentive when they buy libraries. Its all good.


----------



## MartinH. (May 17, 2022)

el-bo said:


> “How To Remain Excited When The Whole World's Gone To Shit!“


That would have been the book I need right now... 




SoftSynthLover99 said:


> Love spitfire, but IMO this “ebook” should not be $50. Now a very nice hardcover book for $50? That would be much better, but still too expensive for a book like this IMO. When your “ebook” is more expensive than current NY Times bestsellers, something just feels wrong about that. Especially with the overly dramatic drm (u can’t even download a pdf?)
> 
> To compare, the book ”Renagades” (Bruce Springsteen & Barack Obama) is only $21 for a brand new hardcover.…
> 
> ...


I haven't bought a single Spitfire library yet, just to clarify that I'm not a "fanboy". But I can totally see why it's gotta be expensive to justify someone like Paul Thomson taking the time to write a book. The audience must be tiny, he might still be loosing money through the opportunity cost.


----------



## Zedcars (May 17, 2022)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but there are free tools that will allow you to convert Issuu format into a PDF. I’m not going to post a link as I have no idea about the legality but as long as it’s only for personal use and not shared then I do not see a problem.


----------



## Greeno (May 18, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> So $50 for an ebook that you can’t even read on a Kindle?
> 
> I’m sure the info in this book is excellent, so why cripple the accessibility?
> 
> The digital age is a strange one.


Spot on man, this is just too expensive...its an ebook for £49! I would be more understanding if it was a hardback for that price but even then its a lot of money.


----------



## sundrowned (May 18, 2022)

If it was an online course it would probably be considered far too cheap. It's interesting how we respond to different media.


----------



## widescreen (May 18, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> If it was an online course it would probably be considered far too cheap. It's interesting how we respond to different media.


An online course is BY FAR more work than just 200 pages of plain text (with most of it being empty white space) and not even printed. I've recently done a 45 min video (far from being a course) and writing+proofreading the ~10 pages text for the talking part was definitely the shortest of it all.

With that in mind every tutorial by Spitfire should cost $20 . But they're free because they're marketing costs.

A course like for example "Orchestration Recipes" is a real big thing to do and guess what, it doesn't cost more than this book...


----------



## nas (May 18, 2022)

Terrible distribution choice and a little overpriced. Still, I'm sure there's some very helpful information and Paul Thomson is a genuine, talented, and experienced pro that can offer some valuable insight into the industry.


----------



## sundrowned (May 18, 2022)

widescreen said:


> A course like for example "Orchestration Recipes" is a real big thing to do and guess what, it doesn't cost more than this book...


Interestingly they're both the same price.


----------



## el-bo (May 18, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> That would have been the book I need right now...


You and me. both


----------



## Antonio Zarza (May 18, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but there are free tools that will allow you to convert Issuu format into a PDF. I’m not going to post a link as I have no idea about the legality but as long as it’s only for personal use and not shared then I do not see a problem.


It's not legal If the author doesn't allow Creative Commons License. In this case I understand that the eBook has Copyright and therefore nobody is allow to do any copy of it, even if it is for your own use, which in this case is obviously is going to be that for all the people interested on it.

I also agree that the price is not realistic, I mean, yes, Paul has expend time writing it, but there is a lot of books out of there physical ones that doesn't cost the price of this one, and this is an ebook, Paul doesn't have to print anything and to deal of publishing shares, so...I would pay 20$ and thats a fair price for a book like this. 

Sorry if this doesn't like to the author or the company but the world situation is not well right now to have this kind of prices. 

Cheers!


----------



## Roger Newton (May 18, 2022)

Monte Cristo cigars have gone from £99 to £111 to £138 for a box of 10 over a really short space of time. About a year.

£50 for eBook. Way of the world.


----------



## Brasart (May 18, 2022)

SoftSynthLover99 said:


> When your “ebook” is more expensive than current NY Times bestsellers, something just feels wrong about that.
> 
> It takes 100s of millions of dollars to make a marvel movie, but movie Tickets are still the same price, and when the 4K uhd blu-ray is released, it’s still standard price. So the argument “it took a lot of time and was difficult to make” doesn’t really hold weight when you think about it. My 2 cents!


I don't think you quite understand how book edition, manufacturing, the film industry - or simply how the global economy - works


----------



## ism (May 18, 2022)

widescreen said:


> An online course is BY FAR more work than just 200 pages of plain text


counterpoint: Finegan's Wake took 17 years to write, wheres Udemy courses, I feel, have often had less time and energy invested in their creation.


----------



## PedroPH (May 18, 2022)

They charge that because they think lots of people are going to buy it anyway, so that they think they will earn more by selling fewer books at that price than by selling more books at a lower price. That is, they think it's the optimum price (or close to it). It has nothing to do with how much work it was making the book. If anything, they did the work because they thought the money they were going to make was worth it, not the other way round.


----------



## Mornats (May 18, 2022)

I don't have an issue with the actual cost. In terms of the quality of the content (based on what I know of Paul and his videos) it seems good value to me. I'd still prefer a different format, and still have a preference for printed media of course. But that £/$/€ bring equal is annoying.


----------



## gamma-ut (May 18, 2022)

ism said:


> counterpoint: Finegan's Wake took 17 years to write, wheres Udemy courses, I feel, have often had less time and energy invested in their creation.


Dead Souls was never finished and therefore should cost an infinite number of dollars, or maybe infinitesimal. I can't decide as I'm not sure what your point was.


----------



## Gerbil (May 18, 2022)

Behind Bars by Elaine Gould. A fantastic hardback that I'm sure that many of us own (and if you don't, you should). That is a £50 book.


----------



## flampton (May 18, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> Dead Souls was never finished and therefore should cost an infinite number of dollars, or maybe infinitesimal. I can't decide as I'm not sure what your point was.


They were saying the page count does not equal the amount of work involved. Thus Finegans took seventeen years of work, while online courses do not take seventeen years of work. 

My opinion is that page count is meaningless when talking about work involved, e.g. childrens books.

I will also add that in my personal opinion artistic works should really not be compared with training materials.


----------



## Brasart (May 18, 2022)

Gerbil said:


> Behind Bars by Elaine Gould. A fantastic hardback that I'm sure that many of us own (and if you don't, you should). That is a £50 book.


It costs between 80€ and 110€ in France, I think you guys should stop with the meaningless book prices comparisons if you don't really understand much about their costs


----------



## Gerbil (May 18, 2022)

Brasart said:


> It costs between 80€ and 110€ in France, I think you guys should stop with the meaningless book prices comparisons if you don't really understand much about their costs


Well of course I haven't got a clue what it costs in France. I'm not a distributor. The point is, where I live, a high standard respected hardback costs what Paul Thompson is asking for his ebook. I very much doubt it is worth that price. That's not to dismiss his book - I'm sure it's excellent. But for that money, I'd want a top level hardback.


----------



## PedroPH (May 18, 2022)

Brasart said:


> It costs between 80€ and 110€ in France, I think you guys should stop with the meaningless book prices comparisons if you don't really understand much about their costs


The relation between the price and the costs isn't as direct as you seem to think, especially in this case (a digital product). 

It's the money people estimate they can make with a product that determines the cost they are willing to incur when producing it, not the other way round. Of course, one could say "well, if I couldn't charge X, then I wouldn't have produced the thing, because it wouldn't have been worth it". In that sense, you are right in saying that the price is justified by the cost, but that is only in an indirect way. They also think, before producing the book, "I bet at least X people are willing to pay $Y for such a book, so it makes sense to spend $C producing it".


----------



## Brasart (May 18, 2022)

PedroPH said:


> The relation between the price and the costs isn't as direct as you seem to think, especially in this case (a digital product).
> 
> It's the money people estimate they can make with a product that determines the cost they are willing to incur when producing it, not the other way round. Of course, one could say "well, if I couldn't charge X, then I wouldn't have produced the thing, because it wouldn't have been worth it". In that sense, you are right in saying that the price is justified by the cost, but that is only in an indirect way. They also think, before producing the book, "I bet at least X people are willing to pay $Y for such a book, so it makes sense to spend $C producing it".


Oh I understand that perfectly, that's why I'm asking people to stop making meaningless prices comparisons!


----------



## SoftSynthLover99 (May 18, 2022)

Brasart said:


> I don't think you quite understand how book edition, manufacturing, the film industry - or simply how the global economy - works


Hey what’s up! I’ve worked in the music industry for 2 decades as a professional, been around the film industry a lot less, but still understand how it works. Been reading and collecting all kinds of books for 15 years. So while I may not have a perfect I understanding, I do have some insight. 

Barack Obama was the president of the United States, Bruce Springsteen is one of the best selling artist of all time, if they can offer a very detailed and quite large hardcover book for a normal price, why shouldn’t Spitfire? 

This is marketed as Paul writing a “book”, not a course or anything like that. If he did a masterclass and charged $50-$100 then I could see that.

I hope this goes well for Paul though. But will I buy this for $50 as a ebook? Nope. Would I have odered a Hardcover for $20-$30? Absolutely. 

They shouldn’t market this as a “book” and then charge a price not in line with book releases. Just my opinion of course and how I feel about it.


----------



## gamma-ut (May 18, 2022)

Chewbacca is a Wookiee from the planet Kashyyyk, but Chewbacca lives on the planet Endor. Now, think about that. That does not make sense! Why would a Wookiee - an eight foot tall Wookiee - want to live on Endor with a bunch of two foot tall Ewoks? That does not make sense! What does that have to do with this case? Nothing. If Chewbacca lives on Endor you must pay less than £/€/$49 or it's nearest equivalent in Imperial Credits.


----------



## Henu (May 18, 2022)

"I am altering the deal. Pray I don't alter it any further."


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 18, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> Chewbacca is a Wookiee from the planet Kashyyyk, but Chewbacca lives on the planet Endor. Now, think about that. That does not make sense! Why would a Wookiee - an eight foot tall Wookiee - want to live on Endor with a bunch of two foot tall Ewoks? That does not make sense! What does that have to do with this case? Nothing. If Chewbacca lives on Endor you must pay less than £/€/$49 or it's nearest equivalent in Imperial Credits.


As a point of order, at what point did Chewbacca live on Endor? I feel I'm missing a point being made..


----------



## holywilly (May 18, 2022)

Downloaded iOS Issuu app, found the book, and where is the buy button?


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 18, 2022)

It's tempting, but like others have suggested, I'm sorta grumpy about having to download a new app for it. Maybe they'll be an Apple-y version at some point. 

I do enjoy PT as a teacher though. Always easy to understand with experience to back it up.


----------



## gamma-ut (May 18, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> As a point of order, at what point did Chewbacca live on Endor? I feel I'm missing a point being made..


Embedded in the original joke from South Park is the understanding that Chewbacca didn't live on Endor: "If Chewbacca lives on Endor, you must acquit! The defense rests."


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 18, 2022)

With all these comparisons to how much other books costs (like a Barack Obama book wtf), I don’t understand if people care more about having a physical book (could be empty inside) or if they actually want the knowledge that Paul offers. Is there another book with the same information Paul is offering? What’s the price of that?

Otherwise, I’m sure you can get a 200 page novel for $15, so he should’ve priced it the same, right?


----------



## Brasart (May 18, 2022)

SoftSynthLover99 said:


> Barack Obama was the president of the United States, Bruce Springsteen is one of the best selling artist of all time, if they can offer a very detailed and quite large hardcover book for a normal price, why shouldn’t Spitfire?


Bestsellers are exactly what the name entails: best sellers.
Bestsellers are usually priced between 5 to 20€/$ because their are targeted to be sold to the most people possible, and the very high amount of manufactured units helps to reduce the price point at which they are sold.
Comparing a bestseller to a very niche product like what Paul Thomson wrote makes absolutely no sense, they are vastly different products.


----------



## Banquet (May 18, 2022)

I think it’s a mistake not to offer the option of a printed version. I’d imagine Spitfire could have 500 copies printed on nice paper and nice thicker cover for under £10 each cost to print, or even print on demand for a little more. I would rather pay £60 for a printed version than £50 for an ebook if I felt the content would be of use.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 18, 2022)

Banquet said:


> I think it’s a mistake not to offer the option of a printed version. I’d imagine Spitfire could have 500 copies printed on nice paper and nice thicker cover for under £10 each cost to print, or even print on demand for a little more. I would rather pay £60 for a printed version than £50 for an ebook if I felt the content would be of use.


Totally.

Perhaps the most uncomfortable aspect of the digital age is the disregard for the tangible.

Holding a physical copy of any book, flipping through its pages, feeling the texture of the paper, etc., makes me feel more connected with the content, and the author.

I honestly think that’s why vinyls made such a strong comeback. People appreciate the artwork, and just the overall experience of playing a record.

Not to mention that there’s always resell value for physical copies.


----------



## gamma-ut (May 18, 2022)

Banquet said:


> I think it’s a mistake not to offer the option of a printed version. I’d imagine Spitfire could have 500 copies printed on nice paper and nice thicker cover for under £10 each cost to print, or even print on demand for a little more. I would rather pay £60 for a printed version than £50 for an ebook if I felt the content would be of use.


This kind of project is tailor-made for print-on-demand. I think it's a bit daft to not offer it.


----------



## Henu (May 18, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> vinyls made such a strong comeback


Bah. CD all the way!


----------



## Drundfunk (May 18, 2022)

Well, at least John Powell's quote is hilariously funny. I'm good. I got a lot out of this announcement and it was totally free. Thanks John Powell!


----------



## Digivolt (May 18, 2022)

I can only go off my own experience but I paid £49 for a physical 800+ page copy of Adlers Study of Orchestration, Contemporary Counterpoint Theory by Beth Denisch another physical copy with just under 200 pages was £16, so £49 for a circa 200 page ebook, I dunno, if it was an actual hardcopy then I doubt most would be questioning the price strategy but maybe we're not the target audience 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gerbil (May 18, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I can only go off my own experience but I paid £49 for a physical 800+ page copy of Adlers Study of Orchestration, Contemporary Counterpoint Theory by Beth Denisch another physical copy with just under 200 pages was £16, so £49 for a circa 200 page ebook, I dunno, if it was an actual hardcopy then I doubt most would be questioning the price strategy but maybe we're not the target audience 🤷‍♂️


It isn't a book I need, but I know plenty of students who will be interested and Spitfire's generous 50% edu discount makes it much more palatable.


----------



## Digivolt (May 18, 2022)

Gerbil said:


> It isn't a book I need, but I know plenty of students who will be interested and Spitfire's generous 50% edu discount makes it much more palatable.


Yep definitely much better price range with the edu discount!


----------



## erc13a (May 18, 2022)

I was about to buy it but realized I can't read it offline because publisher doesn't allow the download. How is it possible nowadays ???


----------



## Gingerbread (May 18, 2022)

If you've watched enough of his videos and walkthroughs to know who he is, then you probably already know the majority of what's in the book. I doubt he's been stealthily concealing his knowledge for all these years, just so he could put all the elusive secrets in a book.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (May 18, 2022)

So...anybody read the thing yet? To be honest, if all the information is good and useful (particularly on the business side), I might consider picking it up for the convenience of having good information aggregated in one spot. Certainly easier to read it in it an hour (quick reader) rather than going through potentially hours of videos.

But on the subject of price, my partner--who works for a publisher in the non-fiction field that publishes all sorts of expensive, hefty paperback--heard that this was a $50 book and her jaw dropped.


----------



## carlc (May 18, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Yep definitely much better price range with the edu discount!


Anyone buying this book becomes a student of Paul and therefore qualifies for the 50% edu discount


----------



## tmhuud (May 18, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Downloaded iOS Issuu app, found the book, and where is the buy button?


Are you searching for “How To Remain Excited When The Whole World's Gone To Shit!“


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 18, 2022)

Here's the bottom line as I see it.


You'll benefit from buying the book if:

1) The business advice it contains earns (or saves) you more money than you spent to buy the book

and/or

2) The working methods learned from the book save you more time than you invested in learning them


Each of us can decide for ourselves if we think the cost/benefit ratio will be worth it.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mike Fox (May 18, 2022)

erc13a said:


> I was about to buy it but realized I can't read it offline because publisher doesn't allow the download. How is it possible nowadays ???


Let me get this straight. You HAVE to be online in order to read an ebook that costs $50?!

That seems absolutely insane to me. 

Hopefully this isn’t the case, and that there is a way to download it.


----------



## Gauss (May 18, 2022)

Funny thing is that, if instead of a ebook it would be a 8 hour, online only, video course, with exactly the same content, people would be very excited to pay for it 300$+, and nobody would had any problems that the price is too high (add as bonus: free PDF workbook and free copy of Orig!nals Media Toolkit ).


----------



## davidson (May 19, 2022)

Gauss said:


> Funny thing is that, if instead of a ebook it would be a 8 hour, online only, video course, with exactly the same content, people would be very excited to pay for it 300$+, and nobody would had any problems that the price is too high (add as bonus: free PDF workbook and free copy of Orig!nals Media Toolkit ).


Depends - I'd need to see some example videos taken from the meat of the book. I certainly wouldn't buy it if all I could watch was an introduction video. Also, would the course show practical videos or is it just a talking head for 8 hours? If it's the latter, then no, I don't think they'd sell more than a handful of copies. If it did contain good practical videos then yeah, I imagine it'd sell but then again, thats completely different to a book containing only narrative.

TLDR: video courses and books are not comparable.


----------



## gyprock (May 19, 2022)

After reading all the comments, I now believe this book should be free and automatically in your account if you have purchased a Spitfire product. We all spend a lot of money on libraries believing one day that we can also be successful. The reality is everyone’s journey is different and only a small percentage make a career out of composing. If a book, written by one of the Spitfire founders, can inspire you to keep the composing dream alive it will also inspire you to purchase more Spitfire libraries. The book will have done its job as a marketing tool and its production cost should come out of the Spitfire marketing budget.


----------



## cedricm (May 19, 2022)

ism said:


> counterpoint: Finegan's Wake took 17 years to write, wheres Udemy courses, I feel, have often had less time and energy invested in their creation.


No offense, but Thomson is no James Joyce and it didn't take him 17 years to write his book.


----------



## GMT (May 19, 2022)

cedricm said:


> No offense, but Thomson is no James Joyce and it didn't take him 17 years to write his book.


True. Though I haven't heard much music by Joyce either. Did he compose the theme for Going for Gold?
I'm out though. An ebook that costs €50 and that you can't read without wifi? Covers a huge amount of topics but in only 200 pages? I think this aimed at those completely new to composing.


----------



## mussnig (May 19, 2022)

cedricm said:


> No offense, but Thomson is no James Joyce and it didn't take him 17 years to write his book.


It took him 17 years to obtain the knowledge (about the industry and the creative process etc.) that he shares in this book. Sure, it can't possibly be everything that he learned in these 17 years but the book most likely contains those things that he deems most important.

I'm still not happy though that the book is online only. Otherwise I would have considered buying it (especially with EDU discount I think that the price is more than fair).


----------



## Mike Fox (May 19, 2022)

Gauss said:


> Funny thing is that, if instead of a ebook it would be a 8 hour, online only, video course, with exactly the same content, people would be very excited to pay for it 300$+, and nobody would had any problems that the price is too high (add as bonus: free PDF workbook and free copy of Orig!nals Media Toolkit ).


I’d still have a problem with that.

Any digital product that’s not a subscription service that you pay good money for should be downloadable, and then accessible with or without wifi (there may be some exceptions, but this sure as hell ain’t one of them).

Otherwise, you’re not actually buying anything, except access (which then should be advertised as access). And $300+ for online access to a video would be just as crazy as spending $50 for online access to an ebook that’s not even downloadable.

But hell, even in the example you provided there’s still something you can actually download.


----------



## erc13a (May 19, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Let me get this straight. You HAVE to be online in order to read an ebook that costs $50?!
> 
> That seems absolutely insane to me.
> 
> Hopefully this isn’t the case, and that there is a way to download it.


You mean a legal way ? Because I checked on the website and it says publisher doesn't allow the download...


----------



## Mike Fox (May 19, 2022)

erc13a said:


> You mean a legal way ? Because I checked on the website and it says publisher doesn't allow the download...


Right. It seemed absurd to me that downloading a product that’s advertised as an eBook isn’t an option, so i was hoping there may have been some other ethical way of downloading it. Doesn’t seem to be the case though.


----------



## Denkii (May 19, 2022)

I will charge 49 bucks for the service of taking 244 'random' but downloadable screenshots.
It will save you a lot of time so it is money well invested.


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2022)

Those who purchased Paul's e-book, do you find it very useful, and recommend it ?


----------



## SharpDal (May 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Those who purchased Paul's e-book, do you find it very useful, and recommend it ?


Well, I didn't buy it, but... It's neither modular orchestra nor recorded in Abbey Road Studios.


----------



## hlecedre (May 19, 2022)

No buy here too. I'm interested in learning from successful figures along the ranks of Hans Zimmer and John Williams in the composing industry. To take advise about composing (or anything else) from someone who, at best, has had average success doesn't inspire me. To be fair, the one time I've heard Thompson's music was when my 8 year old was playing Little Big Planet 2 and used his cinematic theme to build her LBP2 level.


----------



## jononotbono (May 19, 2022)

Can't afford to buy anything at the minute but I'll definitely buy Paul's book eventually! Holy fuck! Imagine someone with infinite more experience than than most, actually sharing some of their life experience? That is why people read books... you know, to learn? Yeah? 😂

Actually, fuck it. Let's keep learning from posts by people that have NEVER achieved anything compared to what Paul has. 😂

"I've never done anything", worked with anyone (apart from with my writing partner - which is my girlfriend - and she's my sister - and manager - and agent),

Fuck it. Buying a book by someone that not only works in the industry you dream of... but is semi responsible for inventing how music is now written.

Whether you want to hear it or not, writing with samples is a way of life. Please, take your Quill Pen and write like JW over a Piano, but for the rest of us, people like Paul, sharing ANYTHING... Its Gold! Well I think so anyway 😂

"How do you know without reading his book?" Watch his YouTube videos? Stop being a wanker? 😂


----------



## Brasart (May 19, 2022)

hlecedre said:


> No buy here too. I'm interested in learning from successful figures along the ranks of Hans Zimmer and John Williams in the composing industry. To take advise about composing (or anything else) from someone who, at best, has had average success doesn't inspire me. To be fair, the one time I've heard Thompson's music was when my 8 year old was playing Little Big Planet 2 and used his cinematic theme to build her LBP2 level.


Ah yes, the average composer who created the most successful sample library company in the industry and worked with the biggest names on the biggest sessions in the industry


----------



## hlecedre (May 19, 2022)

Brasart said:


> Ah yes, the average composer who funded the most successful sample library company in the industry and worked with the biggest names on the biggest sessions in the industry


My decision doesn't have to be your decision. Not stopping anyone from purchasing. I take it by your reply, you've bought the book, correct? If I want to learn how to create a successful sampling company and collaborate with big name artists for sample libraries, then yes, you are correct, I would buy that book. No doubt that Spitfire Audio is a successful sampling company in that regard. However, that's not the kind of book that Thompson has put out here.


----------



## jononotbono (May 19, 2022)

hlecedre said:


> My decision doesn't have to be your decision. Not stopping anyone from purchasing. I take it by your reply, you've bought the book, correct? If I want to learn how to create a successful sampling company and collaborate with big name artists for sample libraries, then yes, you are correct, I would buy that book. No doubt that Spitfire Audio is a successful sampling company in that regard. However, that's not the kind of book that Thompson has put out here.


So... You're buying Paul's book then?


----------



## hlecedre (May 19, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> So... You're buying Paul's book then?


jononotbono, perhaps if it was $3.99, yes.


----------



## jononotbono (May 19, 2022)

hlecedre said:


> jononotbono, perhaps if it was $3.99, yes.


Is that your number? $3.99? 😂 No expenses spared!

For a book written by somebody absolutely more qualified than you?

You think that, this wealth of experience is worth $3.99? 😂


----------



## Brasart (May 19, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Is that your number? $3.99? 😂 No expenses spared!
> 
> For a book written by somebody absolutely more qualified than you?
> 
> You think that, this wealth of experience is worth $3.99? 😂


A very average buy from a very average buyer


----------



## hlecedre (May 19, 2022)

Talk is cheap. Did you guys buy it? If not, enough said!


----------



## carlc (May 19, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> … apart from with my writing partner - which is my girlfriend - and she's my sister …


Wait, what?


----------



## Manontroppo (May 20, 2022)

Brasart said:


> Ah yes, the average composer who created the most successful sample library company in the industry and worked with the biggest names on the biggest sessions in the industry


Why mixing things up? Running a business successfully is not exactly a proof for being a successful composer, and vice versa. Just look up IMDB, Paul's composing credits stop at 2016, most probably because he concentrated on his business, which is totally understandable. SA's business development looked very promising whilst being one of many composers doing mostly shorts and TV stuff for 20 years at that time would not get him anywhere near the opportunities of SA. And btw, claiming that SA is the "most successful sample library company in the industry" is a bold statement that needs a proof too. You could state that SA is the sample library company with the most sophisticated marketing methods in the industry, I would agree to that.


----------



## davidson (May 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Those who purchased Paul's e-book, do you find it very useful, and recommend it ?


"What a brilliant book, an absolute bargain for all that wealth of information. It should be 10x the price!..."

Also...

"So, did anyone buy it?"


----------



## Jotto (May 20, 2022)

davidson said:


> "What a brilliant book, an absolute bargain for all that wealth of information. It should be 10x the price!..."
> 
> Also...
> 
> "So, did anyone buy it?"


Im waiting for the paperback


----------



## musicsoftwaredeals (May 20, 2022)

Everyone so far..."its expensive", "no its cheap"...you buy it then, no you buy it...


----------



## jononotbono (May 20, 2022)

carlc said:


> Wait, what?


Hey man, have you ever been to the Isle of Wight? 😂


----------



## Loerpert (May 20, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Hey man, have you ever been to the Isle of Wight? 😂


Or Alabama


----------



## Gingerbread (May 20, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Is that your number? $3.99? 😂 No expenses spared!
> 
> For a book written by somebody absolutely more qualified than you?
> 
> You think that, this wealth of experience is worth $3.99? 😂


Sooooo….how’s the book?


----------



## muziksculp (May 20, 2022)

Does anyone read books/e-books in 2022 ? Aren't Videos the standard these days ?


----------



## ism (May 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Does anyone read books/e-books in 2022 ? Aren't Videos the standard these days ?


Videos and online courses are so 2019. Learning is all about setting pedagogical content to dance routines on TikTok in 2022. If you can't learn it in 30s on TikTok, then it's probably not a real thing anyway.


----------



## Delboy (May 20, 2022)

I would buy it if it were a hardback or Paperback but not as an e-book via ISSUU - this company has so many bad reviews. I agree e-books have had their day and haven't beaten the good old paper and pages that you can take to the small room.


----------



## muziksculp (May 20, 2022)

Delboy said:


> I would buy it if it were a hardback or Paperback but not as an e-book via ISSUU - this company has so many bad reviews. I agree e-books have had their day and haven't beaten the good old paper and pages that you can take to the small room.


Yes, I totally agree. A hardback, or Paperback, with an e-Book as well, for convenience would have been a more attractive way to market it, at $49. 

An e-Book version only for $19.

$49. for an e-Book is quite steep.


----------



## Delboy (May 20, 2022)

I also get the feeling that you don't actually own it - this ISSUU company does and it feels like you are only renting it.
It's £49 over here - that's $61


----------



## mscp (May 20, 2022)

hlecedre said:


> No buy here too. I'm interested in learning from successful figures along the ranks of Hans Zimmer and John Williams in the composing industry. To take advise about composing (or anything else) from someone who, at best, has had average success doesn't inspire me. To be fair, the one time I've heard Thompson's music was when my 8 year old was playing Little Big Planet 2 and used his cinematic theme to build her LBP2 level.


Sad to read comments like this - really. 


People who downplay the value of education just because someone has had "average success". (Right...) Maybe you will miss a lot of great insights, maybe not. It's a gamble. It's your choice...

But to say someone's efforts is worth $3.99...wow.


----------



## fakemaxwell (May 20, 2022)

hlecedre said:


> I'm interested in learning from successful figures along the ranks of Hans Zimmer and John Williams in the composing industry.



If you're under the impression that it's only worthwhile to learn about composing from the top .00001% I have some bad news about your career trajectory.


----------



## muziksculp (May 20, 2022)

Still no feedback from those who purchased this e-Book ! So, no one bought it yet ?


----------



## Nimrod7 (May 20, 2022)

I don't mind the price, and I am curious to explore what Paul has to say, but I am against that weird platform. 
I have all my books either as PDFs or ePubs in my iPad. 
I would love to get it in one of those formats, or a paperback. 

But no, I am not buying until another option is available.


----------



## Brasart (May 20, 2022)

Manontroppo said:


> Why mixing things up? Running a business successfully is not exactly a proof for being a successful composer, and vice versa. Just look up IMDB, Paul's composing credits stop at 2016, most probably because he concentrated on his business, which is totally understandable. SA's business development looked very promising whilst being one of many composers doing mostly shorts and TV stuff for 20 years at that time would not get him anywhere near the opportunities of SA. And btw, claiming that SA is the "most successful sample library company in the industry" is a bold statement that needs a proof too. You could state that SA is the sample library company with the most sophisticated marketing methods in the industry, I would agree to that.


Who's mixing thing up here?
I don't really understand the idea of calling Paul Thomson an "average" composer, that's the only thing I'm arguing against here, a term which I find both amusing and insulting.

=> Also maybe I'm the only one who watched a bit of the presentation or read the book synopsis on their website, but this book isn't call _"An Expert Guide To Scoring To Picture And Musical Harmony"_.

Here's a direct quote: 
"This book is split into two sections; *the first half explores elements of the business, whilst the second covers creativity, including strategies to develop the craft of composing and producing music.* This comprehensive book is for anyone who is interested in becoming a professional composer, or anyone who would like to refine or develop their technical and creative skills when writing music. Interleaved throughout the book are *exclusive tips from composer friends on the frontline of media composition, as well as advice from the recording engineer and orchestral contractor perspective.*"

Now who would be better to talk about all of those things in one book than him?


----------



## el-bo (May 20, 2022)

GMT said:


> Did he compose the theme for Going for Gold?


“The heat is on…The time is right…”

“Hwhat am I?”


----------



## Manontroppo (May 20, 2022)

Brasart said:


> Now who would be better to talk about all of those things in one book than him


 Excuse me for overlooking the Thomson's genius. Now that I know this is a SA playground: Bye!


----------



## Roger Newton (May 20, 2022)

There's no such thing as an average composer.

On the other hand, I often wonder what a lot of composers are going to do when drones become unfashionable.


----------



## Kery Michael (May 20, 2022)

Gerbil said:


> Behind Bars by Elaine Gould. A fantastic hardback that I'm sure that many of us own (and if you don't, you should). That is a £50 book.


That looks like an excellent book. Put it in the queue! It will be ordered… eventually.


----------



## gohrev (May 20, 2022)

I will gladly spend the €50, but I would prefer to be able to purchase and download it directly onto my Kindle.


----------



## José Herring (May 20, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> Just looking thru the table of contents, most chapters are about 10 pages long, with a few at 20 pages or so. I can't imagine that topics like composing, recording, mixing, etc. can be covered in such a short space. For example, aspects of mixing like using reverb, can typically occupy an entire chapter on their own. How can everything relevant to mixing be crammed into 11 pages?
> 
> Also there seems to be no section on asset delivery - stems, masters, bit rate, format, etc. Plus after delivery, how your music will potentially be used in licensing, film, and other applications - and what your involvement in that process might be.
> 
> I'm not knocking the book, especially considering I haven't read it. But it does seem to be a very high level overview of what being a media composer is all about, which is fine. But if that's the case, $49 is a pretty steep asking price, IMHO.


_Mixing Chapter One:_ 

_Setting up Reverb_
Hire Jake Jackson

_Panning and Positioning_
Hire Jake Jackson

_Ready for the Final Mix_
Hire Jake Jackson

_Mastering_
Hire Jake Jackson

End of Chapter


----------



## robgb (May 20, 2022)

$49 is what you would expect to spend for a physical book. Ebooks are usually cheaper. Sometimes considerably. Because obviously the cost of ink and paper doesn't factor into the equation. But okay. $49 could well be a reasonable price for the information provided. Some people pay $100 or more to watch a video. 

That said, not putting it on a ubiquitous reading platform like Kindle or Epub or PDF is akin to not releasing your sample libraries on Kontakt.


----------



## Pier (May 20, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> I don't mind the price, and I am curious to explore what Paul has to say, but I am against that weird platform.
> I have all my books either as PDFs or ePubs in my iPad.
> I would love to get it in one of those formats, or a paperback.
> 
> But no, I am not buying until another option is available.


Oh wow I assumed Issuu allowed you to download PDFs but it seems that's not the case. At least for this book.

If they were worried about piracy they could have published the book in other platforms too such as Apple or Google Books.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Still no feedback from those who purchased this e-Book ! So, no one bought it yet ?


Yes I bought it! The prologue was fantastic, I was blown away and excited to keep reading. 

The chapters however, had black pages with “coming soon” written in white


----------



## muziksculp (May 20, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> The chapters however, had black pages with “coming soon” written in white


Was this an error, or something ? why would you get 'coming soon' for the chapters of a book you purchased ? Very odd.


----------



## Michel Simons (May 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Was this an error, or something ? why would you get 'coming soon' for the chapters of a book you purchased ? Very odd.


It could be a joke, referring to announcement videos.


----------



## Rohann (May 20, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> There's no such thing as an average composer.
> 
> On the other hand, I often wonder what a lot of composers are going to do when drones become unfashionable.



I'd like to believe I'm wrong, but I'm not convinced the chops of yesteryear are still present in a good number of working composers, perhaps simply through a lack of practice.


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 21, 2022)

Rohann said:


> I'd like to believe I'm wrong, but I'm not convinced the chops of yesteryear are still present in a good number of working composers, perhaps simply through a lack of practice.


Not only that but also almost advocating against overall musicianship, basic musical skills, nevermind actually having the chops to create something with substance/fitting/beautiful/amazing/trendsetting/etc.


----------



## Roger Newton (May 21, 2022)

Rohann said:


> I'd like to believe I'm wrong, but I'm not convinced the chops of yesteryear are still present in a good number of working composers, perhaps simply through a lack of practice.


I blame a lot of it on the films and tv shows. They're mostly crap and as the mighty Bernard Herrmann once said - 'you can't polish a turd'.


----------



## Martin S (May 21, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> I blame a lot of it on the films and tv shows. They're mostly crap and as the mighty Bernard Herrmann once said - 'you can't polish a turd'.


In fact - you can


----------



## R10k (May 21, 2022)

Looking forward to hearing someone's thoughts on this... if anyone has it...


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Was this an error, or something ? why would you get 'coming soon' for the chapters of a book you purchased ? Very odd.


anyone wanna tell him?... I guess sarcasm doesn't translate well in text


----------



## holywilly (May 21, 2022)

I want to read an actual book after long hours of starring my computer screen for working. It’s an instant buy if they issue an actual book. 

Is Spitfire trying to kill our sight?


----------



## emilio_n (May 21, 2022)

Nobody likes the USSUSU or whatever is the name of the platform. I am sure that they will finally provide a more standard version or at least a downloadable format. Even with the student discount, I want a ePub or PDF format.


----------



## Rohann (May 21, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Not only that but also almost advocating against overall musicianship, basic musical skills, nevermind actually having the chops to create something with substance/fitting/beautiful/amazing/trendsetting/etc.


Yeah, agreed. I don't know why well-written music is so scoffed at in favour of postmodern nonsense in academic music, and the obsession with sound effects and homogenization in film and TV has gotten incredibly dull. It seems like better films and TV are starting to break away from the horribly overstayed trend of "trailery music" as a score, but the days of high-quality AMC-esque programming seem to be behind us.


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 21, 2022)

Rohann said:


> Yeah, agreed. I don't know why well-written music is so scoffed at in favour of postmodern nonsense in academic music, and the obsession with sound effects and homogenization in film and TV has gotten incredibly dull. It seems like better films and TV are starting to break away from the horribly overstayed trend of "trailery music" as a score, but the days of high-quality AMC-esque programming seem to be behind us.


But no! You don't need to have studied anatomy, biology, chemistry and physics for decades to be a great doctor and/or surgeon! Those guys are just elitist gatekeepers! 

Just grab your scalpel and chop away to what your heart tells you. That's the genuine way, with feeling! And not bound to all that theory and rules that actually invented the saying 'with surgical precision'.


----------



## Denkii (May 21, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> But no! You don't need to have studied anatomy, biology, chemistry and physics for decades to be a great doctor and/or surgeon! Those guys are just elitist gatekeepers!
> 
> Just grab your scalpel and chop away to what your heart tells you. That's the genuine way, with feeling! And not bound to all that theory and rules that actually invented the saying 'with surgical precision'.


And while you're at it, let's make up some rules about the human body just as we made up some rules about music. That will certainly help us stay alive for longer.

I too like my job and sometimes i tell myself that what I do is important in a weird twisted capitalistic way but I am glad that i can still recognize that it would be a very different vibe if I was to develop a god complex compared to if a medical doctor did.
Maybe it's a you problem?


----------



## mscp (May 21, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> But no! You don't need to have studied anatomy, biology, chemistry and physics for decades to be a great doctor and/or surgeon! Those guys are just elitist gatekeepers!


Now I know who not to ask for doctor recommendations lol.



Cdnalsi said:


> Just grab your scalpel and chop away to what your heart tells you. That's the genuine way, with feeling! And not bound to all that theory and rules that actually invented the saying 'with surgical precision'.


right...


----------



## mscp (May 21, 2022)

Rohann said:


> I'd like to believe I'm wrong, but I'm not convinced the chops of yesteryear are still present in a good number of working composers, perhaps simply through a lack of practice.


WHAT? what have you been listening to, man? haha.


----------



## hlecedre (May 21, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> If you're under the impression that it's only worthwhile to learn about composing from the top .00001% I have some bad news about your career trajectory.


Did you buy Thompson's book? Or, are you another one of those who gives advice without taking his own advice?


----------



## Martin S (May 22, 2022)

hlecedre said:


> Did you buy Thompson's book? Or, are you another one of those who gives advice without taking his own advice?


Did you ? It seems to me you didn’t, so how can you give advice about a book you haven’t read ? - or even critique others on that basis ? Stop throwing stones if you live in a glass house. Your argumentation is highly flawed and entirely based on assumptions..


----------



## cedricm (May 22, 2022)

ism said:


> Videos and online courses are so 2019. Learning is all about setting pedagogical content to dance routines on TikTok in 2022. If you can't learn it in 30s on TikTok, then it's probably not a real thing anyway.


To be fair, you can now learn in 3 minutes on TikTok 😭


----------



## ism (May 22, 2022)

cedricm said:


> To be fair, you can now learn in 3 minutes on TikTok 😭



Hmm, sounds like more insidiously creeping East Coast Elitism to me.


----------



## hlecedre (May 22, 2022)

Martin S said:


> Did you ? It seems to me you didn’t, so how can you give advice about a book you haven’t read ? - or even critique others on that basis ? Stop throwing stones if you live in a glass house. Your argumentation is highly flawed and entirely based on assumptions


You seem to not understand that my decision doesn't have to be your decision as I said in an earlier post. I never gave any advice not to buy the ebook. Please buy the book I hope Paul does very well with sales. But I'm not buying it. Sounds like you are against free and open speech where if you disagree with an opinion contrary to yours you get offended and attack. I never attacked Paul or anybody here, just stating I would not buy Paul's book.


----------



## jononotbono (May 22, 2022)

Brasart said:


> A very average buy from a very average buyer


Man, I just don't know how to reply. I've been thinking about this response for days. Are you saying you are very average?


----------



## jononotbono (May 22, 2022)

hlecedre said:


> just stating I would not buy Paul's book.


Cool man. Not sure you had to state that but ya know... "Enough said"


----------



## R10k (May 22, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Man, I just don't know how to reply. I've been thinking about this response for days. Are you saying you are very average?


It's the internet... I wouldn't spend too much time thinking about what people say 😂


----------



## jononotbono (May 22, 2022)

R10k said:


> It's the internet... I wouldn't spend too much time thinking about what people say 😂


Have we met? Not likely. It would answe... Fuck it... Lets just laugh and find anything funny 😂


----------



## R10k (May 22, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Have we met? Not likely. It would answe... Fuck it... Lets just laugh and find anything funny 😂


I have no idea what you're talking about now, but okay...


----------



## jononotbono (May 22, 2022)

R10k said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about now, but okay...


I'm sorry man. I just deleted my reply. I just can't be bothered to talk to you.


----------



## R10k (May 23, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> I'm sorry man. I just deleted my reply. I just can't be bothered to talk to you.


No worries. I think you might be getting me confused with the other guy who commented. (I didn't post the reply you said you thought about)

EDIT: Oh I see from your deleted reply. Probably a good thing you did because it was an overreaction to a lighthearted reply. Anyway, all the best!

Side note: I assume no one here has purchased the book?


----------



## milford59 (May 23, 2022)

_"Divided into two sections that detail both the business and creative aspects of working as a professional media composer......"

".......the book aims to provide a comprehensive guide for anyone who is interested in pursuing a career in the industry, as well as those looking to refine and develop their technical and creative skills"_

I have no desire to ever pursue a career in the industry - however, I am looking to refine and develop my creative skills. Therefore 50% of this book is of no interest to me, so to pay 50 quid for an e-book that can't even be downloaded is not something I would contemplate. I have enjoyed watching Paul's videos and he is clearly a highly skilled and knowledgeable person but the e-book is not for me.


----------



## Curator Chris (May 24, 2022)

So 12 pages and not one person has read the book....


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 24, 2022)

Curator Chris said:


> So 12 pages and not one person has read the book....


Nobody's going to pay £49 to read some platitudes about an overcrowded and mostly artistically bankrupt industry LOL.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 24, 2022)

Curator Chris said:


> So 12 pages and not one person has read the book....


it's not aimed at people in VI control. It's aimed at gullible noobs new to sample libraries seeing all their spitfire marketing and thinking this would be a great read to compose like Hans zimmer


----------



## gamma-ut (May 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> it's not aimed at people in VI control. It's aimed at gullible noobs new to sample libraries seeing all their spitfire marketing and thinking this would be a great read to compose like Hans zimmer



I’m not sure you even got to the table of contents.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 25, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> I’m not sure you even got to the table of contents.


I didn't buy it :|


----------



## el-bo (May 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> it's not aimed at people in VI control.


Why not?


----------



## davidson (May 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> I didn't buy it :|


Nobody did.


----------



## gamma-ut (May 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> I didn't buy it :|



The ToC is available in the sample on the website.


----------



## Peter Satera (May 25, 2022)

It's a no-buy from me. I hear the book is mostly words and there is no pull out pinup of Paul.


----------



## Technostica (May 25, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> It's a no-buy from me. I hear the book is mostly words and there is no pull out pinup of Paul.


I am going to wait for the Magic Paul XXL edition too.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (May 25, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> I hear the book is mostly words and there is no pull out pinup of Paul.


One can only speculate if he’d be “very excited” on such a pinup


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 25, 2022)

I'm sure the content is great. However there is no chance am I am paying £49 for an ebook I can't even download as a PDF.


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (May 28, 2022)

So I actually bought the book, though why not use student discount and get it...is it worth even the £25 student price..._no_. But not due to the books content but due _Issuu / Spitfire _not making it available for download I wanted to put it on my reader, but instead I had to read it from a crappy internet browser PDF viewer, and trust me I searched that source code for the file, but they've got a anti-piracy lock on it, so it turns out blurry if you download it.
As for content, it's bang average. Paul's got some chops, and experience, and a lot of celebrity composer quotes, and input. But he's highly condensed the subject that would require textbooks per-subject covered. I wouldn't recommend it for the price-tag ones I would recommend; "Berklee Press's; Complete Guide To Film Scoring", "Kellman; The Game Music Handbook", "Rimsky-Korsakov; Principles of Orchestration"


----------



## cedricm (May 28, 2022)

Won't buy it because no PDF. Downloading a publication as a PDF is an ISSU functionality, so when it's not available it's deliberately so.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 10, 2022)

I'd buy it if I could get it in a non-DRM format, or physical copy.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2022)

can we have the thread title corrected? Put the "p" after "Thom" please...


----------



## d.healey (Aug 9, 2022)

Rob said:


> can we have the thread title corrected? Put the "p" after "Thom" please...


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2022)

title reads Paul Thomson, don't think it's right?


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 9, 2022)

Rob said:


> title reads Paul Thomson, don't think it's right?


Pretty sure that’s how he spells it, no?


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 9, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Pretty sure that’s how he spells it, no?


Yep:









Paul Thomson, composer







paul-thomson.com


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2022)

I stand corrected, sorry...


----------



## Denkii (Aug 9, 2022)

And henfefo the boy shall be known by the name Thom P.
It is very exciting.

Edit: my phone could not have picked a better time to autocorrect henceforth to something else. Thank you, smartphone gods.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 9, 2022)

Denkii said:


> And henfefo the boy shall be known by the name Thom P.
> It is very exciting.


He'll always be 'henfefo' to me!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 9, 2022)

covfefe 2.0


----------



## d.healey (Aug 9, 2022)

Denkii said:


> And henfefo the boy shall be known by the name Thom P.
> It is very exciting.
> 
> Edit: my phone could not have picked a better time to autocorrect henceforth to something else. Thank you, smartphone gods.








Muphry's law - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Is "henfefo" really considered a correction


----------



## Denkii (Aug 9, 2022)

d.healey said:


> Muphry's law - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but my phone does that constantly. I guess I'm just not smart enough to understand what it's trying to tell me. But it is a *smart*phone after all so who am I to judge?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 9, 2022)

Denkii said:


> No but my phone does that constantly. I guess I'm just not smart enough to understand what it's trying to tell me. But it is a *smart*phone after all so who am I to judge?


I'm so sorry for bringing attention to it now! I have a completely different problem with similar effects. I often peruse VI-Control on an old MacBook with a damaged keyboard. I tend to get lots of 'ggggggg's and very few 'x's, amongst the general mess of bad typing and poorer thinking!


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 9, 2022)

Denkii said:


> No but my phone does that constantly. I guess I'm just not smart enough to understand what it's trying to tell me. But it is a *smart*phone after all so who am I to judge?


Mine does that kind of thing all the time. I’ll try to type something perfectly normal like I’m going shopping and if I hit a couple of wrong letters suddenly I’ll be telling the misses I’m off out to buy green antelopes or something! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Denkii (Aug 9, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Mine does that kind of thing all the time. I’ll try to type something perfectly normal like I’m going shopping and if I hit a couple of wrong letters suddenly I’ll be telling the misses I’m off out to buy green antelopes or something! 🤦‍♂️


I feel this on so many levels.
We have a work department WhatsApp group. I think they believe I'm on drugs sometimes.

My partner understands my phone's miscorrections already. A fan favorite is that my phone will turn "tonight" into Tony. So i often end up saying things like "Can't wait to see you Tony" and she asked me for years now who this fucking Tony is that I am constantly seeing and how the hell I would mix up his number with hers.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 9, 2022)

Rob said:


> I stand corrected, sorry...




To be fair there might be a Mandela effect at play, because I thought the same thing


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm so sorry for bringing attention to it now! I have a completely different problem with similar effects. I often peruse VI-Control on an old MacBook with a damaged keyboard. I tend to get lots of 'ggggggg's and very few 'x's, amongst the general mess of bad typing and poorer thinking!


Now I get what you mean by 'eggceptional'.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 10, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Now I get what you mean by 'eggceptional'.


Egggzactly!


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> I figured I would see what nuggets paul had to share. I can report that the purchasing experience has so far been miserable. I’m now $100 poorer and I still haven’t gotten access to the book. ISSU charged my card twice and had an “unknown error”. I’m not even going to bother with Spitfire support - already wasted more time on this than I’d like.
> 
> Anyways i advise everyone to steer clear of ISSU as they seem to be a terrible content platform.
> 
> ...


FYI, my money has been returned. This was likely user error.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> FYI, my money has been returned. This was likely user error.


That's good, at least!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 16, 2022)

Is this getting a BF discount?


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 16, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Is this getting a BF discount?


It's going to be part of The Ton this year.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 2, 2022)

Finally it has the hardback version! Bought!


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 2, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Finally it has the hardback version! Bought!


Yeah, good to see it as a hardback. However, no student discount for the hardback version.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 2, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Yeah, good to see it as a hardback. However, no student discount for the hardback version.


You’re right. That’s too bad.


----------



## titokane (Dec 2, 2022)

If you bought the ebook, check your email for a 40% off code on the hardback from Spitfire. Mine just came in, bringing the cost down to $51.


----------

